# Eye Nut and fitting in garage



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Get ready to go off at the end of the month and was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a few more of those eye bolt/nut thingies that fit in the tract in the boot and are used for securing things. Mine are about an inch in diameter and look like M8 thread it think.

Thanks everyone


Michael


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

G got my last ones from B&Q in a clearance sale

But otherwise eBaY

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Screwfix? Something like this might be good?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/marine-eye-plates-8mm-pack-of-2/36070

Gerald


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I got mine from a local Builders Merchant they come an assortment of sizes and lengths.

Andy


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

If they are the genuine hymer part, then you can get them from Brownhills. I got some from the shop at Preston, they are not that expensive and will post them out if you cannot visit.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are these suitable:

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-C...ge/Fiamma-Garage-Bars-and-Garage-Bars-Premium

the accessory eye kit

tony


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

Yep, they are the ones. I'll try Hymer in Preston tomorrow and then if not the Fiamma ones might well fit.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I bought extras from Agentfiamma.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi folks,

Well, got them from Hymer at Preston, ordered on Friday lunchtime got them signed for on Saturday lunchtime...good service!

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

To late with this link then........ 

http://www.leisureoutlet.com/motori...ies/fiamma-carry-bike-garage-bar-eye-kit.html

Might be useful for someone else. :wink:


----------

